# IVF Timing



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

My best friend is getting married at the end of March and my rough calculations put my 1st treatment on her actual wedding day I really need some help in trying to work out the timing of my IVF cycle, I know many many things can change between now and ET but basing everything on an ideal/normal cycle could someone tell me if I've got my dates right? I have to take the pill 1st and the prescription should be ready to collect tomorrow but seeing as I have no AF at the moment I assume I can delay taking it by a week or so to ensure that it doesn't all clash with her big day  so ...

21 days on pill, then wait for another 21 days to start tx then how long does the average treatment take? Is it usually 14 days DR then 12 stimming? I know this info is out there but I keep getting in a real muddle. Of course I know the way to guaruntee a hassle free treatment cycle is to go ahead and ensure that EC in on the day of her wedding   

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Esperanza - sorry, can't help with long protocol. I've always done short which is no down regging, just start stimms on day 2 of cycle, EC around day 13-14, ET 3-5 days later

Both of my cycles in the UK ended up clashing with major work committments - first time I managed to make it in for the workshop the day after EC...although I claimed bad stomach bug and spent most of the day sitting down and looking/feeling rather weak and vague. Second time I was supposed to be in Amsterdam and had to claim a migraine not to travel.....

But a friend's wedding is a bit different to work of course...although I'm sure if worst came to worst and you had to have EC or ET that day, she would understand

Hope you manage to sort it out - PM Rose if you get stuck - she's done LP and will know more about how the timings work out. Or Cem...I think she's on LP too...

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for your responses - the reason I really don't want it to clash is because her wedding is on a friday in a hotel but we're both going over on the Thursday and have a girly day planned and are spending the night before the wedding in the hotel and I really don't want to let her down.

I'm probably just looking for things to stress about, I'm such a control freak it's also terrible timing for work, hey ho.

I need to chill out and just start the bloody pill. 

Treatment is at the Priory in Birmingham.

Ex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess you could take the BCP for longer if need be, as when you do DE they leave you on for packets back to back, when you come off your AF is supposed to come 5/6 days later and then kick the cycle off!!
Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding
L x


----------

